# Germany Job Seeker Visa/Degree Necessary?



## talker10

Hi,

I was wondering whether a university degree is necessary to apply for a job seekers visa, as in some fields like IT certifications & experience often replace the need for a degree and also in accounting qualifications like ACCA are highly valuable. I checked the consulate's website it says to submit any academic qualifications but does not say a degree is mandatory to apply for JSV, can anyone confirm it is required or not?

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB

talker10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering whether a university degree is necessary to apply for a job seekers visa, as in some fields like IT certifications & experience often replace the need for a degree and also in accounting qualifications like ACCA are highly valuable. I checked the consulate's website it says to submit any academic qualifications but does not say a degree is mandatory to apply for JSV, can anyone confirm it is required or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you need a degree:

"As of 1 August 2012 graduates holding a German or equivalently recognised university degree or a foreign degree comparable to a German degree will be eligible to enter Germany to seek employment. In order to seek employment a holder of a jobseeker visa may stay in Germany for up to six months. 

To obtain a jobseeker visa, applicants must provide proof of university degree and proof of financial means for the intended duration of stay. "

German Missions in the United Kingdom - Job Seeker Visa

If you think that certifications and experience are enough to get sponsored, you need to apply for jobs abroad. ACCA is pretty useless in Germany as they use a different system. The big four in Germany recruit ACCA people from the UK (no need to sponsor) and then usually expect them to get another qualification in the German system on top of their ACCA while on the job.


----------



## talker10

ALKB said:


> Yes, you need a degree:
> 
> "As of 1 August 2012 graduates holding a German or equivalently recognised university degree or a foreign degree comparable to a German degree will be eligible to enter Germany to seek employment. In order to seek employment a holder of a jobseeker visa may stay in Germany for up to six months.
> 
> To obtain a jobseeker visa, applicants must provide proof of university degree and proof of financial means for the intended duration of stay. "
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that certifications and experience are enough to get sponsored, you need to apply for jobs abroad. ACCA is pretty useless in Germany as they use a different system. The big four in Germany recruit ACCA people from the UK (no need to sponsor) and then usually expect them to get another qualification in the German system on top of their ACCA while on the job.


Hi, Thanks for letting me know, I have gotten a few interviews with some good companies in Germany, my background is in IT, I have no idea about accounting just mentioned it as an example, due to my education & previous experience they thought I wouldn't require a visa and said as the visa procedure takes time, they try to avoid it, so I thought maybe a jsv would make a difference, I guess I'll keep applying, thanks for letting me know


----------



## ALKB

talker10 said:


> Hi, Thanks for letting me know, I have gotten a few interviews with some good companies in Germany, my background is in IT, I have no idea about accounting just mentioned it as an example, due to my education & previous experience they thought I wouldn't require a visa and said as the visa procedure takes time, they try to avoid it, so I thought maybe a jsv would make a difference, I guess I'll keep applying, thanks for letting me know


They thought you wouldn't require a visa? Doesn't sound like they have ever sponsored somebody.

You will need a visa no matter what - be it a jobseeker visa or an employment visa.


----------



## talker10

ALKB said:


> They thought you wouldn't require a visa? Doesn't sound like they have ever sponsored somebody.
> 
> You will need a visa no matter what - be it a jobseeker visa or an employment visa.


As I said they thought so due to my previous experience & education :confused2: ie I was in an EU country and currently work for a company in an EU country so they thought I was an EU national, ofcourse I require a visa :eyebrows:


----------



## ALKB

talker10 said:


> As I said they thought so due to my previous experience & education :confused2: ie I was in an EU country and currently work for a company in an EU country so they thought I was an EU national, ofcourse I require a visa :eyebrows:


Well, it's pretty standard to put one's nationality in the CV, I do that, too and I am German.

Anyhow, what kind of visa are you on in this EU country where you are working right now? It's generally a bit easier to sponsor somebody who is already in the EU.


----------



## SafariMama

That's possible, but I'm not really sure.


----------

